# Back on the water!



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Whew, it has been a wicked long winter for me. Yesterday though I got the chance to fish on the DR. I learned some new stuff, including handlining (thanks Henry!). I got skunked but at least I was out there. I see summer on the horizon wooo hooo!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Glad you got out and fished. I have been scouting some local waters just waiting.........


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

1wildchild said:


> Whew, it has been a wicked long winter for me. Yesterday though I got the chance to fish on the DR. I learned some new stuff, including handlining (thanks Henry!). I got skunked but at least I was out there. I see summer on the horizon wooo hooo!


 Grats.Nice to be out there no matter what .Did Henry explain to you how to tell the differents between a female and a male walleye ? Mich


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Great to get out is it not Wild. you should hit the SCR and do some vertical jigging with us .


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Michigander1 said:


> Grats.Nice to be out there no matter what .Did Henry explain to you how to tell the differents between a female and a male walleye ? Mich


Good to hear ya got out there wild, too bad ya got skunked but, at least ya know what your doin,,,, me on the other hand....
I have never fished for walleye but I am going soon. I am curious, what is the difference, so I @ least dont like like a total neewbie when I go:lol:

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Great to get out is it not Wild. you should hit the SCR and do some vertical jigging with us .


Did you get your boat in the water Eddie? I am ready to go!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

icefishin nutz said:


> Good to hear ya got out there wild, too bad ya got skunked but, at least ya know what your doin,,,, me on the other hand....
> I have never fished for walleye but I am going soon. I am curious, what is the difference, so I @ least dont like like a total neewbie when I go:lol:
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa


 You can always tell a Female real easy.Females always have there Mouths Open :lol:.Mich


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Michigander1 said:


> You can always tell a Female real easy.Females always have there Mouths Open :lol:.Mich


:yikes::lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I got to fish the pier at Oscoda this weekend. I got skunked but my hubby got two walleye. It only cost me two of my sinking Rapalas, can't have a season without donations to the River Goddess.


----------

